# Parma, nasce bimbo senza gambe, la coppia fa causa :"Dagli esami mai emerso nulla".



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Parma, nasce bimbo senza gambe, la coppia fa causa :"Dagli esami mai emerso nulla".*

Un bambino è nato con una gravissima malformazione il giorno di  Natale all'ospedale di Parma: è venuto alla luce senza gambe. Ma secondo  i suoi genitori nessuna ecografia fatta in precedenza aveva mai  segnalato la menomazione. Ora la coppia, che vive col figlio maggiore di  7 anni a Scandiano, nel Reggiano, ha dato mandato ai suoi legali di  avviare una causa civile per il risarcimento dei danni.

Sono già partite dagli avvocati Silvia Gamberoni e Alessandro Falzoni  del foro di Ferrara le lettere di diffida a tutte le parti in causa: il  medico privato di Parma che ha seguito la madre 34enne, la Casa della  Salute di Parma dove vennero fatti alcuni esami, l'Ausl e l'Azienda  ospedaliera.

Bambino e madre sono già stati dimessi. Le loro condizioni di salute  sono buone. «È psicologicamente che è un dramma, per tutta la famiglia»  ha spiegato Falzoni. La madre, appena venuta a conoscenza della  gravidanza, si era sottoposta a controlli medici. Per i primi mesi, a  quanto si apprende fin verso alla 30esima settimana, si era affidata ad  un ginecologo privatamente, non all'interno del 'Percorso nascita  regionale' applicato dalle aziende sanitarie.

Come da prassi è stata sottoposta a diversi esami, ma nessuno  specialista avrebbe mai segnalato malformazioni del feto. Poi si sarebbe  recata, nella seconda fase della gravidanza per un controllo alla Casa  della Salute (struttura che dipende dalla Ausl), infine tre settimane  prima del parto è andata per un colloquio propedeutico alla nascita  all'ospedale Maggiore (un'azienda ospedaliera, dove ogni anno nascono  2.700 bambini).

Ora gli avvocati, attraverso lo strumento della diffida, mirano ad  acquisire quella parte della documentazione clinica che loro manca per  ricostruire l'esatta catena dei controlli, e quindi delle  responsabilità, per decidere se citare in causa tutte le persone che  sono entrate in contatto con la loro assistita, oppure solo alcuni. Ma  di una cosa sono sicuri: «L'ultima ecografia fatta a novembre dava anche  le dimensioni di entrambi i femori».

Al momento della nascita invece la triste scoperta, con uno choc che  deve aver colpito anche chi era in sala: appena il bambino è nato,  infatti, medici e infermieri hanno fatto uscire il padre dalla sala  parto e solo successivamente hanno fatto vedere il bebè ai genitori. Le  strutture sanitarie di Parma hanno espresso la loro vicinanza alla  famiglia, mentre le istruttorie interne saranno concluse in breve tempo.

http://www.ilmessaggero.it/primo_pi...senza_gambe_genitori_fanno_causa-1466949.html


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

e' senza gambe dal ginocchio in giu', per cui l'eco fatta in ospedale che misura i femori non ha interessato la parte mancante. Pare, invece, che non si trovi il referto della morfologica (fatto privatamente, se ho inteso bene) che, si', avrebbe dovuto evidenziare il problema.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

*MALEDETTI*

Non capisco perchè certi dottori si devono intromettere così profondamente nella vita degli altri.......


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

Novanta su 100 si scoprirà che era un obiettore di coscienza il ginecolgo


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

Vedo che subito abbiamo interpretato i fatti.
A una ragazza che conosco sono state nascoste le malformazioni del feto per ostacolarne l'aborto.
Vergognoso


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

mi sembra più probabile un deprecabile errore medico... che il ginecologo sia obiettore poi è comunque probabile, lo sono praticamente tutti in Italia. Obiettori nelle ASL ovviamente, come per magia cessano di esserlo appena varcano la soglia di una clinica privata


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sembra più probabile un deprecabile errore medico... che il ginecologo sia obiettore poi è comunque probabile, lo sono praticamente tutti in Italia. Obiettori nelle ASL ovviamente, come per magia cessano di esserlo appena varcano la soglia di una clinica privata


Non credo sia possibile non vedere i piedi durante nove mesi in cui si fanno almeno 3/4 ecografie.
Dopodichè io ricordo che il mio ginecologo si è messo a contare dita delle mani e dei piedi
La mia amica ha praticato due aborti terapeutici perchè entrambi i feti non avevano gli arti superiori. Era verso la fine del quarto mese


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sembra più probabile un deprecabile errore medico... che il ginecologo sia obiettore poi è comunque probabile, lo sono praticamente tutti in Italia. Obiettori nelle ASL ovviamente, come per magia cessano di esserlo appena varcano la soglia di una clinica privata



...dopo però le donne rimangono sole ad affrontarne le conseguenze...due par di c....ni quadrati. Facile lavarsi le mani con "deprecabile errore".
Troppi di questi errori...


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo sia possibile non vedere i piedi durante nove mesi in cui si fanno almeno 3/4 ecografie.
> Dopodichè io ricordo che il mio ginecologo si è messo a contare dita delle mani e dei piedi
> La mia amica ha praticato due aborti terapeutici perchè entrambi i feti non avevano gli arti superiori. Era verso la fine del quarto mese


Non è possibile nemmeno lasciare un paio di pinze nella pancia della gente, i ferri si ricontano tutti... eppure succede. Che poi un atto criminale del genere possa essere fatto volontariamente, boh tutto può essere. Ma in prima battuta mi viene da pensare ad incapacità!


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...dopo però le donne rimangono sole ad affrontarne le conseguenze...due par di c....ni quadrati. Facile lavarsi le mani con "deprecabile errore".
> *Troppi di questi errori.*..


ma va...? La cronaca ne è piena. Ora si chiama malasanità.
Comunque non solo le donne, ma anche i padri restano soli ad affrontarne le conseguenze. O pensi che al marito faccia piacere?


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non è possibile nemmeno lasciare un paio di pinze nella pancia della gente, i ferri si ricontano tutti... eppure succede. Che poi un atto criminale del genere possa essere fatto volontariamente, boh tutto può essere. Ma in prima battuta mi viene da pensare ad incapacità!



si ma le pinze vengono contate una volta e poi sterilizzate...mentre durante 9 mesi a voglia di ecografie che fai...
A questa tutti incapaci...
buuuuuuu


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si ma le pinze vengono contate una volta e poi sterilizzate...mentre durante 9 mesi a voglia di ecografie che fai...
> A questa tutti incapaci...
> buuuuuuu


ok, l'hanno fatto apposta.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma va...? La cronaca ne è piena. Ora si chiama malasanità.
> Comunque non solo le donne, ma anche i padri restano soli ad affrontarne le conseguenze. O pensi che al marito faccia piacere?


spesso gli uomini se ne vanno in questi casi...
Poi ci sono le eccezioni


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, l'hanno fatto apposta.


perché secondo te il ginecologo che mi ha dato una pillola in fase sperimentale e me l'ha detto postumo quando era troppo tardi l'ha fatto per sbaglio?????????


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> spesso gli uomini se ne vanno in questi casi...
> Poi ci sono le eccezioni


ma quando mai... le eccezioni sono quelli che se ne vanno, conosco tanti genitori che crescono figli disabili con amore.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> perché secondo te il ginecologo che mi ha dato una pillola in fase sperimentale e me l'ha detto postumo quando era troppo tardi l'ha fatto per sbaglio?????????


Infatti era da denuncia... hai sbagliato tu a non andare da un avvocato.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma quando mai... le eccezioni sono quelli che se ne vanno, conosco tanti genitori che crescono figli disabili con amore.



si vede che conosco le persone sbagliate....


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti era da denuncia... hai sbagliato tu a non andare da un avvocato.



avevo 20 anni....cavolo vuoi ne sapessi di avvocati e leggi e cazzi altri...Sono sempre stata troppo ingenua...


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si vede che conosco le persone sbagliate....


No, secondo me generalizzi troppo partendo da singoli casi, che sicuramente capitano. Criminali o più semplicemente pezzi di merda purtroppo esistono, ma la maggioranza della gente fortunatamente non è così


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, secondo me generalizzi troppo partendo da singoli casi, che sicuramente capitano. Criminali o più semplicemente pezzi di merda purtroppo esistono, ma la maggioranza della gente fortunatamente non è così


Di solito non generalizzo...solo queste cose mi fanno andare fuori di me


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, secondo me generalizzi troppo partendo da singoli casi, che sicuramente capitano. Criminali o più semplicemente pezzi di merda purtroppo esistono, ma la maggioranza della gente fortunatamente non è così


sono quasi d'accordo con te in tutto
io credo che ci sia stata della superficialità unità a un'obiezione di coscienza
Dopodichè tu hai figli mi sembra proprio come me. La donna non ha mai fatto domande su mani e piedi? No prchè sono le domande più stupide ma anche le più comuni


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Di solito non generalizzo...solo queste cose mi fanno andare fuori di me


visto quello che ti è capitato, è comprensibile. Comunque se fossi donna sicuramente andrei da una ginecologa... penso che empaticamente possano essere più vicine a certe problematiche e meno influenzabili da strampalate paranoie religiose.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> visto quello che ti è capitato, è comprensibile. Comunque se fossi donna sicuramente andrei da una ginecologa... penso che empaticamente possano essere più vicine a certe problematiche e meno influenzabili da strampalate paranoie religiose.



....era una donna...


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono quasi d'accordo con te in tutto
> io credo che ci sia stata della superficialità unità a un'obiezione di coscienza
> Dopodichè tu hai figli mi sembra proprio come me. La donna non ha mai fatto domande su mani e piedi? No prchè sono le domande più stupide ma anche le più comuni


Ci facevano vedere le ecografie e ci dicevano che tutto era ok, ma è passato tanto tempo che non ricordo i particolari. Ricordo bene la tensione nell'attesa dell'esito dell'amniocentesi.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....era una donna...


porca miseria... allora la mia idea è tutta sbagliata.


----------



## brenin (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> visto quello che ti è capitato, è comprensibile. Comunque se fossi donna sicuramente andrei da una *ginecologa*... penso che empaticamente possano essere *più vicine a certe problematiche e meno influenzabili da strampalate paranoie religiose*.


Teoricamente dovrebbe esserle così, ma non lo è ( almeno limitatamente ai casi che conosco ). Però vorrei anche sottolineare quanto evidenziava Farfalla sulle "domande/iniziative" che avrebbero dovuto intraprendere,per maggior sicurezza,i genitori. Nel senso che,per quanto mi riguarda,non sento mai una sola "campana" . 
Sempre in tema di bimbi,permettetemi un brevissimo OT, ci sarebbe poi anche  l'annoso "problema"  dei pediatri.....


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> porca miseria... allora la mia idea è tutta sbagliata.


  poi sembra che io me le vada a cercare le persone sbagliate...mio marito mai venuto a fare un ecografia con me di nessuno dei due figli...non aveva tempo, doveva lavorare...
scusa questo argomento mi sta mettendo l'angoscia e la tristezza....vado a piangere da qualche parte...


----------



## brenin (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono quasi d'accordo con te in tutto
> io credo che ci sia stata della superficialità unità a un'obiezione di coscienza
> Dopodichè tu hai figli mi sembra proprio come me. La donna non ha mai fatto domande su mani e piedi? No prchè sono le domande più stupide ma anche le più comuni


Straquoto .


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> poi sembra che io me le vada a cercare le persone sbagliate...mio marito mai venuto a fare un ecografia con me di nessuno dei due figli...non aveva tempo, doveva lavorare...
> scusa questo argomento mi sta mettendo l'angoscia e la tristezza....vado a piangere da qualche parte...


Oro scusa io ti leggo e non mi capacito di come io non potrei accettare una cosa così
Cioè, io aspetto tuo figlio e tu non sei nemmeno curioso di vederlo e di avere notizie dirette della sua salute.
Dopodichè dopo una gravidanza vissuta da sola ne fai un'altro?
Non è una critica. Mi domando cosa si innesca per accettare tutto questo


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oro scusa io ti leggo e non mi capacito di come io non potrei accettare una cosa così
> Cioè, io aspetto tuo figlio e tu non sei nemmeno curioso di vederlo e di avere notizie dirette della sua salute.
> Dopodichè dopo una gravidanza vissuta da sola ne fai un'altro?
> Non è una critica. Mi domando cosa si innesca per accettare tutto questo



Ero follemente innamorata e volevo una bella e grande famiglia come quella delle favole...vissero felici e contenti...
Infondo sono una sempliciotta che crede sempre che le persone siano buone anche adesso nonostante tutto quello che mi è capitato mi fido sempre... Prima o poi inciampo in qualcosa e mi arriva un altra mazzata


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> poi sembra che io me le vada a cercare le persone sbagliate..*.mio marito mai venuto a fare un ecografia con me di nessuno dei due figli...non aveva tempo, doveva lavorare...*
> scusa questo argomento mi sta mettendo l'angoscia e la tristezza....vado a piangere da qualche parte...


:miiiii:


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ero follemente innamorata e volevo una bella e grande famiglia come quella delle favole...vissero felici e contenti...
> *Infondo sono una sempliciotta* *che crede sempre che le persone siano buone *anche adesso nonostante tutto quello che mi è capitato mi fido sempre... Prima o poi inciampo in qualcosa e mi arriva un altra mazzata


Sei una bella persona


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ero follemente innamorata e volevo una bella e grande famiglia come quella delle favole...vissero felici e contenti...
> Infondo sono una sempliciotta che crede sempre che le persone siano buone anche adesso nonostante tutto quello che mi è capitato mi fido sempre... Prima o poi inciampo in qualcosa e mi arriva un altra mazzata


Ho capito ma dopo l'esperienza della prima gravidanza non era questione di credere o non credere, sapevi come era fatto


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho capito ma dopo l'esperienza della prima gravidanza non era questione di credere o non credere, sapevi come era fatto



...ma tu innamorata innamorata, non lo sei mai stata?? Ora che non lo sono più mi rendo conto della stupidità della cosa, ma a quel tempo mi sembrava tutto normale...
Sarò fatta male io...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...ma tu innamorata innamorata, non lo sei mai stata?? Ora che non lo sono più mi rendo conto della stupidità della cosa, ma a quel tempo mi sembrava tutto normale...
> Sarò fatta male io...


sono stata molto innamorata ma non avrei mai accettato di fare un figlio con una persona che non mostrava interesse per la cosa.
E sicuramente se avessi avuto la tua esperienza con il primo figlio non ne avrei fatto un altro
Guarda mi sa che quella fatta male sono io. Non ho mai pensato ad avere un figlio fino a che non sono stata convinta che l'uomo che avevo al mio fianco fosse stato entusiasto quanto me di averne uno, figurati il secondo.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono stata molto innamorata ma non avrei *ma*i accettato di fare un figlio con una persona che non mostrava interesse per la cosa.
> E *sicuramente *se avessi avuto la tua esperienza con il primo figlio non ne avrei fatto un altro
> Guarda mi sa che quella fatta male sono io. Non ho mai pensato ad avere un figlio fino a che non sono stata convinta che l'uomo che avevo al mio fianco fosse stato entusiasto quanto me di averne uno, figurati il secondo.


farfalla , quello che dici riguardo al tradimento (mai dire mai etc) vale per tutto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> farfalla , quello che dici riguardo al tradimento (mai dire mai etc) vale per tutto


Minerva stiamo parlando di un figlio
E io su questa cosa rasento la fobia
Qui mi sento di utilizzarlo il mai.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva stiamo parlando di un figlio
> E io su questa cosa rasento la fobia
> Qui mi sento di utilizzarlo il mai.


non so.in teoria anche io mi sento così, però nella vita ci sono momenti in cui "speri" , "avviene".....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so.in teoria anche io mi sento così, però nella vita ci sono momenti in cui "speri" , "avviene".....


Io so che in ogni mio momento di difficoltà la prima cosa a cui ho pensato è evitare con tutta me stessa e con tutti i metodi possibili di restare incinta (più di uno in contemporanea per essere sicura). Ancora oggi se penso a cosa mi possa succedere che mi farebbe ricoverare in una clinica psichiatra è restare incinta
Sono seria


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono quasi d'accordo con te in tutto
> io credo che ci sia stata della superficialità unità a un'obiezione di coscienza
> Dopodichè tu hai figli mi sembra proprio come me. *La donna non ha mai fatto domande su mani e piedi?* No prchè sono le domande più stupide ma anche le più comuni


arggggh
ora non mi dite che la responsabilità sta a questa donna nel credere ingenuamente che chi stava facendo quel lavoro ne fosse all'altezza


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> arggggh
> ora non mi dite che la responsabilità sta a questa donna nel credere ingenuamente che chi stava facendo quel lavoro ne fosse all'altezza


No ma figurati
mi stupisce solo che non abbia chiesto (magari lo ha fatto) di controllare tutto. 
non so, il mio ginecologo faceva l'ecografia e elencava tutte le parti anatomiche e gli organi fermando l'immagine per farmele vedere
Lei può essersi fidata e mi spiace molto per lei


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io so che in ogni mio momento di difficoltà la prima cosa a cui ho pensato è evitare con tutta me stessa e con tutti i metodi possibili di restare incinta (più di uno in contemporanea per essere sicura). Ancora oggi se penso a cosa mi possa succedere che mi farebbe ricoverare in una clinica psichiatra è restare incinta
> Sono seria


ma è sacrosanto essere così responsabili; però non me la sento di essere categoricamente severa per chi non lo è stato sempre.
questo proprio per aver frequentato il forum perchè per me tempo fa avrei messo alla gogna chi rischiava che un  figlio adolescente potesse scoprire che madre o padre avessero l'amante, per farti un esempio.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma è sacrosanto essere così responsabili; però non me la sento di essere categoricamente severa per chi non lo è stato sempre.*
> questo proprio per aver frequentato il forum perchè per me tempo fa avrei messo alla gogna chi rischiava che un  figlio adolescente potesse scoprire che madre o padre avessero l'amante, per farti un esempio.


Parli della madre o del ginecologo?
Perchè lei giustamente si è affidata, ma un ginecologo che  con una banale ecografia non ha visto la mancanza di due piedi per me è da radiare dall'albo.
Ancora peggio se se n'è accorto e non ha riferito
Il ginecologo che mi ha seguito nella prima gravidanza era obiettore di coscienza. Non lo sapevo. Mi ha convinto a non fare l'amiocentesi spaventandomi oltre misura e anni dopo è stato denunciato perchè non aveva segnalato a una coppia le malformazioni del figlio perchè aveva capito che nel caso loro avrebbero abortito.


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> spesso gli uomini se ne vanno in questi casi...
> Poi ci sono le eccezioni



A fronte di una mamma che molla ci sono dieci padri che fanno altrettanto, alla nascita o in corso di crescita  del bambino. In ogni caso la coppia subisce uno stravolgimento ancor più profondo di quanto non succeda naturalmente con un figlio sano: i due si uniscono ancora più di prima in una battaglia comune oppure scoppiano. A volte, nel secondo caso implodono, cioè rimangono insieme come genitori ma l'essenza della coppia sparisce. 

Ovviamente le variabili sono infinite e di papà attenti e premurosi ce n'è a iosa, ma in tipi fragili la fuga spesso è l'unica via.


----------



## Horny (14 Gennaio 2016)

non ci sono risarcimenti al dolore di queste persone.
fare causa è il minimo.
OT
per me al ginecologo non dovrebbe essere consentita alcuna obiezione.
se la pensi in un certo modo non sei adatto a curare donne incinte.
ti scegli un'altra specialità.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Gennaio 2016)

Che cosa orribile. Poveri genitori,  non posso immaginare il loro dolore e il loro shock. Povero bambino. 
Mi auguro sia "solo" una disabilita' fisica.  Quella poi si supera. Per citare un esempio famoso a tutti....anche Oscar Pistorius nacque con una malformazione congenita.  

E' uno shock ed è una cosa orribile quello che è successo a questa famiglia,  ma per fortuna la tecnologia di oggi fa molto per situazioni come queste. 
Per quanto brutta,  questa disabilita' non lo costringera' su una carrozzina per il resto della sua vita. 

Mi auguro che la disabilita' sia "solo" fisica. Che non sia anche mentale.


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono stata molto innamorata ma non avrei mai accettato di fare un figlio con una persona che non mostrava interesse per la cosa.
> *E sicuramente se avessi avuto la tua esperienza con il primo figlio non ne avrei fatto un altro*
> Guarda mi sa che quella fatta male sono io. Non ho mai pensato ad avere un figlio fino a che non sono stata convinta che l'uomo che avevo al mio fianco fosse stato entusiasto quanto me di averne uno, figurati il secondo.


Non voglio farti entrare il mio pensiero, perché giustamente le persone sono diverse. Il punto è che per me, a quel tempo, non c'era nulla che non andava nella mia esperienza con il primo figlio. Era normale come andavano le cose. Ed era normale che io volessi un altro figlio non troppo distante dal primo. Il fatto che mi avesse manifestato che non era pronto al secondo lo avevo interpretato come un insicurezza momentanea, in quanto non è che mi avesse detto non voglio più figli, ma non me la sento così presto...
Mi sono resa conto in seguito che non era nella normalità quello che io avevo vissuto e perché non volesse figli da me in quel momento. Ma non sapendo...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non voglio farti entrare il mio pensiero, perché giustamente le persone sono diverse. Il punto è che per me, a quel tempo, non c'era nulla che non andava nella mia esperienza con il primo figlio. Era normale come andavano le cose. Ed era normale che io volessi un altro figlio non troppo distante dal primo. Il fatto che mi avesse manifestato che non era pronto al secondo lo avevo interpretato come un insicurezza momentanea, in quanto non è che mi avesse detto non voglio più figli, ma non me la sento così presto...
> Mi sono resa conto in seguito che non era nella normalità quello che io avevo vissuto e perché non volesse figli da me in quel momento. Ma non sapendo...


Nemmeno io voglio farti entrare nel mio 
per me sarebbe stato inaccettabile che mio marito non mi seguisse a ecografia parti, che non gli facesse il bagnetto  piuttosto che cambiargli il pannolino ecc ecc.
La voglia di maternità in me si sarebbe esaurita all'istante se non avessi avuto un compagno che sapevo essere così.
Ci sono donne che pur di avere un figlio lo fanno anche con il primo che capita o all'estero con l'inseminazione artigiciale. Per me un figlio é vincolante al rapporto che ho con il mio compagno e da come vive o vivrebbe lui la cosa.
Dopodiché nulla si può sapere in anticipo ma appunto se al primo figlio mi lasci sola a controlli capisco l'errore e con il cavolo che penso a un secondo.
Questa sono io che ripeto ho un rapporto strano con le maternità e il bisogno di un figlio.


----------



## georgemary (15 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Un bambino è nato con una gravissima malformazione il giorno di  Natale all'ospedale di Parma: è venuto alla luce senza gambe. Ma secondo  i suoi genitori nessuna ecografia fatta in precedenza aveva mai  segnalato la menomazione. Ora la coppia, che vive col figlio maggiore di  7 anni a Scandiano, nel Reggiano, ha dato mandato ai suoi legali di  avviare una causa civile per il risarcimento dei danni.
> 
> Sono già partite dagli avvocati Silvia Gamberoni e Alessandro Falzoni  del foro di Ferrara le lettere di diffida a tutte le parti in causa: il  medico privato di Parma che ha seguito la madre 34enne, la Casa della  Salute di Parma dove vennero fatti alcuni esami, l'Ausl e l'Azienda  ospedaliera.
> 
> ...


Mi ha scioccato questa notizia.
Sinceramente al giorno d'oggi non so come sia possibile tutto ciò. Già dalla seconda visita il feto si vede nella sua interezza, di entrambi i miei figli mi ricordo di aver visto piedini, era meglio che non leggevo questo topic


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

[h=1]Bimbo nato senza gambe a Parma, il ginecologo era già stato condannato[/h]         [h=2]Non aveva diagnosticato un'infezione a una bambina, che poi morì molto piccola



[/h]                                                          	            Lucio Di Marzo      - Mer, 20/01/2016 - 10:41                 







                                             Il  sospetto è che non abbia mai eseguito l'ecografia morfologica, quella  che sarebbe servita a diagnosticare una grave anomalia a Ryan, il bimbo  nato senza le gambe all'*ospedale Maggiore di Parma*. 









È su questa ipotesi che sta lavorando la magistratura, chiamata a decidere sul caso di un medico di base e ginecologo.
Un caso su cui potrebbe pesare una notizia che viene data dalla _Gazzetta di Parma_,  secondo cui il dottore aveva già ricevuto una condanna in passato, per  non avere diagnosticato un'infezione che provocò poi dei *gravi danni* a una bambina morta nel 2008, quando aveva soltanto quattro anni.
Nel 2013 il dottore fu *condannato dal tribunale di Parma*  a risarciare più di 500mila euro ai familiari della bambina, anche  attraverso la sua assicurazione. Il giudice disse che aveva tenuto "un comportamento improntato a imprudenza e imperizia".

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...necologo-era-gi-stato-condannato-1215105.html


----------



## Principessa (14 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Un bambino è nato con una gravissima malformazione il giorno di  Natale all'ospedale di Parma: è venuto alla luce senza gambe. Ma secondo  i suoi genitori nessuna ecografia fatta in precedenza aveva mai  segnalato la menomazione. Ora la coppia, che vive col figlio maggiore di  7 anni a Scandiano, nel Reggiano, ha dato mandato ai suoi legali di  avviare una causa civile per il risarcimento dei danni.
> 
> Sono già partite dagli avvocati Silvia Gamberoni e Alessandro Falzoni  del foro di Ferrara le lettere di diffida a tutte le parti in causa: il  medico privato di Parma che ha seguito la madre 34enne, la Casa della  Salute di Parma dove vennero fatti alcuni esami, l'Ausl e l'Azienda  ospedaliera.
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra possibile un errore medico. I piedini vengono controllati per escludere soft markers di molte malattie cromosomiche (piede torto). Quindi mi viene da pensare che questo qui lo abbia fatto apposta per non farla abortire.


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non mi sembra possibile un errore medico. I piedini vengono controllati per escludere soft markers di molte malattie cromosomiche (piede torto). Quindi mi viene da pensare che questo qui lo abbia fatto apposta per non farla abortire.



E' andata così,  lui pure recidivo.


----------

